# Vista Problem?



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Is anyone using Vista having a problem like this: Every time I open a post, go to places in the "Quick Links", or post something, it takes a really long time for the "circle" in the tab to stop spinning and the icon to appear. Then there is another considerable pause before I can highlight the "close" button in the tab. Seems like this just started happening after the forum did something or other with the server/s a month or two ago.

My other computer runs XP and is half as fast as the one running Vista. No problems on that computer. 

I have had several problems concerning Vista compatibility on several sites, my library for one, but they quickly upgraded so they were compatible with Vista. Even the online betting site I use has a different opening sign in page for each OS.

And the more windows I have open, the slower the circle spins. Can't minimize, can't change the size of the window, can't close the explorer can't switch between windows, can't use the "back" or "forward" buttons. I can navigate the forum using the forum's menu.

I have no problems on any other site anymore. I can have as many tabs from all those sites open and no problems.

Must be the Vista, no? Compatibility problem? This is not a huge problem for me, just annoying. I can always shut the IE down using the Windows Task Manager and start over again. But why only this forum? 

Please try not to get too technical with your answers. Befuddled easily, I get. My best hope is that it is the Vista and the administrators of the forum are aware of this. I do not believe it is this computer, just the OS causing the problem.

Thanx,
Rich


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like a possible security or phishing problem. Is your XP machine running IE7? Have you tried turning off the IE security and phishing?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Sounds like a possible security or phishing problem. Is your XP machine running IE7? Have you tried turning off the IE security and phishing?


But, it's only happening on this forum. The XP is runnng the latest version of IE. I don't have any problems with XP.

Rich


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have been using Vista and the site for over 6 months.

Only on a rare occasion do I see what you are describing, and that usually corresponds with something going on with my network connection, or the site being seriously bogged down.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I have been using Vista (and IE7) since February, and I have problems with one site too being very slow, but it isn't this one. Sorry, I don't have any suggestions. I've just been living with it. As you said, just annoying.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have been using Vista and the site for over 6 months.
> 
> Only on a rare occasion do I see what you are describing, and that usually corresponds with something going on with my network connection, or the site being seriously bogged down.


I've been using Vista for the same amount of time and never experienced any problems until after the site was shut down a couple or a few months ago to do something with the server.

I know my computer is faster than my cable modem can deal with at times and have discussed this issue with Cablevision here in Jersey. They have a really excellent tech support program for Internet problems. When I told them the problem only occurred on this forum, they suggested notifying the forum administrator. I don't know who that is. Cablevision did tell me that at high volume times coupled with high volume on the forum these issues were understandable. I then asked them why my XP computer did not have the same problems at the same times. Their answer was that the slower XP computer (1.8 Meg) was more compatible with the cable modem than my 3.3 Meg computer. Not sure what that means. Do I have to wait for the modem technology to catch up with this computer?

I really don't remember this happening before the server was upgraded (or whatever was done), but my memory isn't what it used to be.

I do know that I can go to the TiVo community forum and open multiple windows and have no problems.

Curious...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Charise said:


> I have been using Vista (and IE7) since February, and I have problems with one site too being very slow, but it isn't this one. Sorry, I don't have any suggestions. I've just been living with it. As you said, just annoying.


Could you tell me what that site is? I'd like to try it and see what happens.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Just posted on the eSATA thread (sorry about that, Earl) and the circle in the tab remained for 31 seconds and the tab's x box was enabled at 59 seconds and I could then use the minimize, etc. buttons. This was with three tabs open.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have been using Vista and the site for over 6 months.
> 
> Only on a rare occasion do I see what you are describing, and that usually corresponds with something going on with my network connection, or the site being seriously bogged down.


Did you experience problems like I described with your previous OS?


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Have you tried turning phishing off? What phishing does is check the site your going to against its known IP address and then verify that is indeed where you are going. I personally don't think they have all the kinks worked out, but I do agree with what they are trying to do in theory. It could be that for whatever reason, this site is caught up in your cache and always "checks" in to see if its valid or not. 

I would personally start by turning one security feature off at a time and isolating the issue. Then you can see what you will need to open up when you re-enable the security measures.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

When did you last clean out the Temporary Internet Files cache?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CoriBright said:


> When did you last clean out the Temporary Internet Files cache?


Did that, made no difference.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Have you tried turning phishing off? What phishing does is check the site your going to against its known IP address and then verify that is indeed where you are going. I personally don't think they have all the kinks worked out, but I do agree with what they are trying to do in theory. It could be that for whatever reason, this site is caught up in your cache and always "checks" in to see if its valid or not.
> 
> I would personally start by turning one security feature off at a time and isolating the issue. Then you can see what you will need to open up when you re-enable the security measures.


I really don't want to screw around with settings I don't understand. Could you be more explicit? I pondered your answer last night and don't know what "phishing" means. Sound like what you are suggesting is logical, but I hate to change settings I don't have a full understanding of.

Thanx for putting up with my ignorance,
Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Have you tried turning phishing off? What phishing does is check the site your going to against its known IP address and then verify that is indeed where you are going. I personally don't think they have all the kinks worked out, but I do agree with what they are trying to do in theory. It could be that for whatever reason, this site is caught up in your cache and always "checks" in to see if its valid or not.
> 
> I would personally start by turning one security feature off at a time and isolating the issue. Then you can see what you will need to open up when you re-enable the security measures.


Hola! I found the phishing control and disabled it. Is the phishing function indigenous to Vista?


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I really don't want to screw around with settings I don't understand. Could you be more explicit? I pondered your answer last night and don't know what "phishing" means. Sound like what you are suggesting is logical, but I hate to change settings I don't have a full understanding of.
> 
> Thanx for putting up with my ignorance,
> Rich


No worries. IE7 has two main forms of "protection" that IE6 did not. Phishing and Protected Mode. Both can be turned on and off fairly easily. Phishing can be turned off by going to tools, then phishing filter, and then turn off automatic website checking. The other item, protected mode, can be turned off easiest by click on the words "protected mode" in the lower right of IE7. This will bring up your security settings and in that window is check box for protected mode.

I would do one at a time and then try the website. Let us know what each option does and hopefully we can narrow it down a bit more.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> No worries. IE7 has two main forms of "protection" that IE6 did not. Phishing and Protected Mode. Both can be turned on and off fairly easily. Phishing can be turned off by going to tools, then phishing filter, and then turn off automatic website checking. The other item, protected mode, can be turned off easiest by click on the words "protected mode" in the lower right of IE7. This will bring up your security settings and in that window is check box for protected mode.
> 
> I would do one at a time and then try the website. Let us know what each option does and hopefully we can narrow it down a bit more.


Seems like turning off the phishing function made it worse. Will try your other suggestions. Let you know later.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phat78boy;1319687 The other item said:


> The lower right of IE7. What does that mean? When I point at the lower right corner of the Google window, I get the date.
> 
> I did what you suggested and turned off website checking. And while I was rooting around I found 11 Microsoft updates, some for security. Downloaded them. Let's see what happens.
> 
> Rich


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

rich584 said:


> phat78boy;1319687 The other item said:
> 
> 
> > The lower right of IE7. What does that mean? When I point at the lower right corner of the Google window, I get the date.
> ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Turned the website checking back on. Let's see what happens now.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Trying this again. Wife interuptus.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rich584 said:


> <...> have discussed this issue with Cablevision here in Jersey. They have a really excellent tech support program for Internet problems. When I told them the problem only occurred on this forum, they suggested notifying the forum administrator. I don't know who that is. Cablevision did tell me that at high volume times coupled with high volume on the forum these issues were understandable. I then asked them why my XP computer did not have the same problems at the same times. Their answer was that the *slower XP computer (1.8 Meg) was more compatible with the cable modem than my 3.3 Meg computer*. <...>


Totally contradicted definition !  Simlpe answer: BS.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> rich584 said:
> 
> 
> > When you open internet explorer, there is a few text boxes and a zoom level box at the very bottom. If you can't see that or have it turned off, you will need to go to tools, internet options, and then the security tab. You will see the check box in there.
> ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Totally contradicted definition !  Simlpe answer: BS.


Perhaps, but do you have any suggestions?

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would take Sysinternal's ProcessExplorer and will watch in dynamic what's going on; plus will fire DBGView in case if some of the programs spill debug info, plus will run Ethereal same time and KILL all other processes if it possible. Include anti-virus and anti-spyware for the test period.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I would take Sysinternal's ProcessExplorer and will watch in dynamic what's going on; plus will fire DBGView in case if some of the programs spill debug info, plus will run Ethereal same time and KILL all other processes if it possible. Include anti-virus and anti-spyware for the test period.


I don't understand.

You have to understand my relationship with computers. I use them. I don't understand the internal (infernal) workings of the things. That's what I loved about Macs. Every application worked the way it was supposed to. And even tho I just purchased this computer and it only seems to have a problem with this forum, I am seriously considering giving it to my son and purchasing a Mac. It's been 14 years since I used a Mac at work and I don't know how much they have changed, but they have to be better than Windows based puters.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, that's the difference between geeks, nerds, etc and normal ppl.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

By chance do you see the flash ads at the top of the forum? You might need an update to flash or or another add-on.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Well, that's different between geeks, nerds, etc and normal ppl.


I guess you meant to say "Well, that's the difference between geeks, nerds, etc. and normal people." Nobody's called me "normal" for a long time. I thank you for that. Made me feel good.

That said, I would be willing to bet that I've been using computers longer than Bill Gates and have put together huge computers in an industrial setting. I admire Bill Gates immensely. And I rarely classify people by what they do for a living or a hobby.

Normal. Wow! I gotta tell my wife. And Fred. Fred should get a real chuckle out of this post.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> By chance do you see the flash ads at the top of the forum? You might need an update to flash or or another add-on.


I don't see any ads at all at the top of the forum. Should I?

Rich


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I don't see any ads at all at the top of the forum. Should I?
> 
> Rich


They are flash ads. Go Here and install flash support. Be sure to uncheck the google desktop if you don't prefer it. Let us know if this helps.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> They are flash ads. Go Here and install flash support. Be sure to uncheck the google desktop if you don't prefer it. Let us know if this helps.


But I don't see ads, flash ads or anything else. Puzzled... What are the consequences of downloading the flash thingee? I don't have the Google desktop, just the normal Vista desktop. Confused... Just a PDE...

Rich


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

rich584 said:


> But I don't see ads, flash ads or anything else. Puzzled... What are the consequences of downloading the flash thingee? I don't have the Google desktop, just the normal Vista desktop. Confused... Just a PDE...
> 
> Rich


Flash is a player that many sites use for video, ads, and many other moving items on a webpage. There is no side effect to your computer for installing a flash player. It will simply allow you to see flash items on webpages. Kind of like how you need acrobat reader to view a PDF file. Google desktop is just something a lot of installs try to "bundle" with their install.

I'm just trying to help you narrow down the cause for the delays. Being that the flash items for this website load towards the front of the page, it would make sense if you didn't have the player your IE would choke for minute deciding what to do. Of course, this might not help either, but we will have atleast checked something else of the list.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There is bad side effect after installing Flash - slow down your Windows.
No choke if it not installed ( as I see it on my PC and don't have any delays) - you would see just a request to install the SW.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Okay, I just downloaded the flash thingee. Now I will restart and see if that has any effect.

What's your given name? I really appreciate the help and if I seem to be arguing with you it's only because I don't understand and need clarification.

Rich



phat78boy said:


> Flash is a player that many sites use for video, ads, and many other moving items on a webpage. There is no side effect to your computer for installing a flash player. It will simply allow you to see flash items on webpages. Kind of like how you need acrobat reader to view a PDF file. Google desktop is just something a lot of installs try to "bundle" with their install.
> 
> I'm just trying to help you narrow down the cause for the delays. Being that the flash items for this website load towards the front of the page, it would make sense if you didn't have the player your IE would choke for minute deciding what to do. Of course, this might not help either, but we will have atleast checked something else of the list.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> There is bad side effect after installing Flash - slow down your Windows. No choke if it not installed


I have no idea what that means.



> ( as I see it on my PC and don't have any delays)


Again, I have no idea what that means.



> you would see just a request to install the SW.


Yet again, I have no idea what that means.

Peter? Paul? Patrick? Pavel?, what's an SW?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> They are flash ads. Go Here and install flash support. Be sure to uncheck the google desktop if you don't prefer it. Let us know if this helps.


Not positive yet, will be when I send this post, but it seems to have had the opposite desired result. Seems even slower. But just on this forum. Just had all the football windows open doing research on today's games and had no problems.

I'm telling ya, I'm gonna go to Sam's Club and buy a Mac. I've had it with Windows based machines. When the corporation I used to work for switched from all Macs to all DOS based machines, I was heartbroken. I just wonder if the Macs are still as good as they were back then. No harm in trying. No harm in trying to fix this little nightmare either. So...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

54 seconds from the time I sent the post till I could use the Min Max Close buttons or the close button on the tab. Two tabs open. 

Rich


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

DBSTalk Club members do not see ads on top.

Have you tried deleting your dbstalk cookies?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> DBSTalk Club members do not see ads on top.
> 
> Have you tried deleting your dbstalk cookies?


How do you do that? Please excuse my ignorance.

Thanx,

Rich


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

rich584 said:


> How do you do that? Please excuse my ignorance.
> 
> Thanx,
> 
> Rich


Good question actually.

Each user on DBSTalk is in a specific usergroup. The DBSTalk Club members reside in their own group. We simply "comment out" the ads for that group in the main site template.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Good question actually.
> 
> Each user on DBSTalk is in a specific usergroup. The DBSTalk Club members reside in their own group. We simply "comment out" the ads for that group in the main site template.


As do other sites such as the Weather Bug. That's one of the things that puzzled me about the "ads". But should I still do something about DBS cookies?

My God, I hate these Windows machines. I'd be willing to bet a Mac would never have problems such as these.

Thanx,
Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

So, I found out how to manage my problem. If I have 6 tabs open and get locked up and the circle keeps turning on the tab, I open a link to another website and the circle on this forum's tab stops spinning and the icon comes up. I can live with that.

But again, let me say this: this problem did not occur until the server upgrade by this forum. Same computer, did nothing to it, have added nothing to it. Coincidence? Perhaps. I had hoped that other people would have similar problems. Since none did, I can only conclude that something on my computer conflicts with the forums operation. Seems like a logical conclusion, no? 

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

NO. You missed one valuble aspect - Windows updates.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> NO. You missed one valuble aspect - Windows updates.


In what context?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rich584 said:


> In what context?


"Same computer, did nothing to it, have added nothing to it."


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> "Same computer, did nothing to it, have added nothing to it."


That had nothing to do with my problem one way or another, unfortunately, and as I stated before, this issue appeared right after the server upgrade. I just did those downloads a week or two ago. Good thought tho. Your vigilance is commendable.

I give up on this, I can deal with it. But it bothers me that it only happens on this forum.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you have Vista set to auto for download and install MS Windows updates, it can happen any time. So, your setup is changing constantly and you can't be so sure about 'nothing changed'.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

I would also agree with the updates, althought it still doesn't make sense why it is only this website. If you are using IE7, you can clear cookies and temp files by going to tools, then internet option, and then delete (under browsing history). This will give you a menu from which you can delete all or part of all internet explorer files and history. I would recommend cookies and temp files.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> If you have Vista set to auto for download and install MS Windows updates, it can happen any time. So, your setup is changing constantly and you can't be so sure about 'nothing changed'.


I did not have the puter set to download automatically. I do now. When I bought it new a few months ago, I did not set anything. I just use it as a Net portal. Hence the speed. But no downloads preceeding the forum's server upgrade. Puzzling, huh? Appreciate the interest, please keep trying.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> I would also agree with the updates, althought it still doesn't make sense why it is only this website. If you are using IE7, you can clear cookies and temp files by going to tools, then internet option, and then delete (under browsing history). This will give you a menu from which you can delete all or part of all internet explorer files and history. I would recommend cookies and temp files.


Did that, no change. And the bad part is, if I call HP for tech support I get somewhere in downtown Bombay and have yet to talk to someone who can speak or understand American English.

Appreciate the help, please keep trying. There must be a simple answer.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> I would also agree with the updates, althought it still doesn't make sense why it is only this website. If you are using IE7, you can clear cookies and temp files by going to tools, then internet option, and then delete (under browsing history). This will give you a menu from which you can delete all or part of all internet explorer files and history. I would recommend cookies and temp files.


I have the cheapest version of Vista, for no real reason other than that is what came with the puter. I wonder if a more expensive version of Vista would be the answer? I would be happy to upgrade if that would help.

Rich


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

Have you thought of using Firefox as your browser instead of IE?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

chris0 said:


> Have you thought of using Firefox as your browser instead of IE?


I will try that. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I have the cheapest version of Vista, for no real reason other than that is what came with the puter. I wonder if a more expensive version of Vista would be the answer? I would be happy to upgrade if that would help.
> 
> Rich


I do not believe a more expensive version would help you. Especially with just one site. I think we have hit all the troubleshooting we can do via the computer. Installing Firefox is a great idea. Let us know if that helps.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

chris0 said:


> Have you thought of using Firefox as your browser instead of IE?


No tabs? Works a lot better! I can post or reply and minimize or maximize immediately and use the back and forward buttons immediately, so far.

No tabs? I this correct?

More later, so far I am definitely grokking the fullness of the Firefox browser. More later.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rich584 said:


> No tabs? Works a lot better! I can post or reply and minimize or maximize immediately and use the back and forward buttons immediately, so far.
> 
> No tabs? I this correct?
> 
> ...


Found the tabs, never mind.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Problem solved. Thanx to everyone. Now, can someone tell me why? After all this, all I had to do was switch browsers? What's wrong with IE? Somebody 'splain, please.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

FireFox works great! I gather IE and Vista have problems? Again my thanx to everyone who replied and especially to those who suggested switching to FireFox.

Rich


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

rich584 said:


> FireFox works great! I gather IE and Vista have problems? Again my thanx to everyone who replied and especially to those who suggested switching to FireFox.
> 
> Rich


I've been using Firefox for several years now and recommend it to everyone. It's very stable and highly customizable. Do a search for "Firefox Extensions" to see if there's anything you'd be interested in.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

rich584 said:


> FireFox works great! I gather IE and Vista have problems? Again my thanx to everyone who replied and especially to those who suggested switching to FireFox.
> 
> Rich


I did have a problem with Vista and IE7 up until about 2 months ago with one of the updates fixed the only problem I had.

Some times my internet browser would just close and restart up for no reason and any time I would open foxsports.com up and it was the 4th tab opened it would do it every time for whatever reason.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> I did have a problem with Vista and IE7 up until about 2 months ago with one of the updates fixed the only problem I had.
> 
> Some times my internet browser would just close and restart up for no reason and any time I would open foxsports.com up and it was the 4th tab opened it would do it every time for whatever reason.


That and more was happening to me. FireFox seems to have solved those problems.

Rich


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> I did have a problem with Vista and IE7 up until about 2 months ago with one of the updates fixed the only problem I had.
> 
> Some times my internet browser would just close and restart up for no reason and any time I would open foxsports.com up and it was the 4th tab opened it would do it every time for whatever reason.


Sounds like the flash issue IE7 has. I have had that issue since using Vista last year. A lot better now, but still happens from time to time. Firefox has come a long way and works very well. I do have a few sites that have issues with Firefox. Mostly rendering, but no crashes. All that and I still use IE7 most the time. Creature of habit I guess.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Sounds like the flash issue IE7 has. I have had that issue since using Vista last year. A lot better now, but still happens from time to time. Firefox has come a long way and works very well. I do have a few sites that have issues with Firefox. Mostly rendering, but no crashes. All that and I still use IE7 most the time. Creature of habit I guess.


The more I use FireFox, the more it seems to be slowing down. I'm referring to the spinning wheel in the tab just opened. I can work within the tab and minimize and maximize the screen which I could not do when the circle in the tab was turning when I was using IE7 and I can jump from tab to tab when the wheel is spinning in FireFox which I could not do in IE. Seems strange to watch how much longer the wheel spins now compared to when I started using FireFox.

Rich


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

rich584 said:


> The more I use FireFox, the more it seems to be slowing down. I'm referring to the spinning wheel in the tab just opened. I can work within the tab and minimize and maximize the screen which I could not do when the circle in the tab was turning when I was using IE7 and I can jump from tab to tab when the wheel is spinning in FireFox which I could not do in IE. Seems strange to watch how much longer the wheel spins now compared to when I started using FireFox.
> 
> Rich


Not sure why that would be, other then maybe temp files getting to large. You should also feel free to use both browsers for different sites. If IE ran well with some sites, use IE. Same for FireFox.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> I did have a problem with Vista and IE7 up until about 2 months ago with one of the updates fixed the only problem I had.
> 
> Some times my internet browser would just close and restart up for no reason and any time I would open foxsports.com up and it was the 4th tab opened it would do it every time for whatever reason.


I believe I have all the updates. Didn't help. Used to shut down like yours, too. Odd that we would experience problems with different specific websites. Makes you think the computers have something on them that, at least to some extent, effects the browser adversely along with whatever goes on with Vista. My computer is a new Slimline, 3.3 Gigahertz HP. Should have bought a Mac.

Yours wouldn't be an HP, would it?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Sounds like the flash issue IE7 has.


Could you explain specifically what the "flash issue" is? I don't (as usual) understand.

Rich


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I believe I have all the updates. Didn't help. Used to shut down like yours, too. Odd that we would experience problems with different specific websites. Makes you think the computers have something on them that, at least to some extent, effects the browser adversely along with whatever goes on with Vista. My computer is a new Slimline, 3.3 Gigahertz HP. Should have bought a Mac.
> 
> Yours wouldn't be an HP, would it?
> 
> Rich


Yes it is a HP Laptop. It is about a year old.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Not sure why that would be, other then maybe temp files getting to large. You should also feel free to use both browsers for different sites. If IE ran well with some sites, use IE. Same for FireFox.


Hadn't thought of doing that. Good idea. My favorites list on IE is huge. Still getting my head around FireFox. Have to try the "extensions" next. Any suggestions?

IE ran fine as long as I didn't open the forum. No problems with other forums with similar formats. And FireFox doesn't want to work with my fingerprint reader. Took me about fifteen minutes to access my library website today.

I have been clearing out the temporary files.

I will start to use both, thanx,

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Yes it is a HP Laptop. It is about a year old.


Now, doesn't that make you wonder? And if we call HP tech support we get someone in India who might speak fluent Indian English, but cannot understand American English. I have enough trouble understanding English English. I guess I have to try the HP tech support chat option, the sales people at HP told me to try that.

Rich


----------

